# Cardiac Catherization



## trixiebh (Feb 23, 2012)

Can someone help me code this along with modifiers?  I am the education officer of the new Middletown, NY Chpater and I want to use as an example for one of our meetings.  I don't normally code cardiac procedures.  I'd like to have a basic answer before presenting this.  

Thanks.

Trish

Procedure Performed:

Left heart catheterization with ventriculography, Saphenous vein graft angiography.  LIMA graft angiography.  Left coronary angiography Right coronary angiography, Intracoronary IVUS, Intervention on SVG (ostial) from the aorta to OM1: percutaneous intervention.


----------



## dimmitta (Feb 23, 2012)

Intervention (doesn't state what type) - bill one of these: 92980-LC, 92995-LC, 92982-LC
LHC w/coronary angiograms and bypass graft angiograms - bill 93459-26-59
Intracoronary IVUS - bill 92978 - attach vessel modifier (LC/LD/RC)


----------



## trixiebh (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for such a quick reply.  Here's some more information.

Right femoral artery access using modified Seldinger technique.

Left heart catheterization:  Catheter was advance to the ascending aorta.  After recording ascending aortic pressure, the catheter was advanced across the aortici valve and left ventricular pressure was recorded.  Ventriculography was performed using power injection of contrast agent.  

Left internal mammary graft angiography.  Catheter was advanced to the aorta and positioned at the aortic anastomosis of the graft under fluoroscopic guidance.  Angiography was performed in multiple projections using hand-injection of contrast.

Left coronary artery angiography.  Catheter was advanced to the aorta and positioned in the vessel ostium under fluoroscopic guidance.  Angography was performed in multiple projections using hand-injection of contrast

Right coronary artery angiography.  Catheter was advanced to the aorta and positioned in the vessel ostium under fluoroscopic guidance.  Angiography was performed in multipled projections using hand-injection of contrast.

Graft to distal LAD – graft was a LIMA

Graft to the 1st obtuse marginal – graft was a small sized saphenous vein graft from the aorta.

Graft to the RPDA – graft was a small sized saphenous vein graft from the aorta.


Trish


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 24, 2012)

trixiebh said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply.  Here's some more information.
> 
> Right femoral artery access using modified Seldinger technique.
> 
> ...



93459-26

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

